# Suspension from quotation vs. trading halt?



## stockmaster (17 July 2006)

Can someone explain the difference between these 2 terms? And the reason why the company implement these 2 terms. Thanx in advance!


----------



## mit (17 July 2006)

*Re: Suspension quotation vs trading halt?*

Are you talking about API? They went from a trading halt to suspension. Near as I could figure the halt has a maximum time (For API it was 48 hours) and the suspension has an unknown time until it is requoted.

MIT


----------



## stockmaster (17 July 2006)

*Re: Suspension quotation vs trading halt?*



			
				mit said:
			
		

> Are you talking about API? They went from a trading halt to suspension. Near as I could figure the halt has a maximum time (For API it was 48 hours) and the suspension has an unknown time until it is requoted.
> 
> MIT





Thank you MIT, i was actualli refering to FNT, but i believe ur explanation is correct. I believe it applied to AUM as well.


----------



## bratgirl (4 June 2008)

*trading halt vs suspension from quotation*

Hi, I am a newbie to the forum "getting my feet wet" with a question for some of you more knowledgeable people. 

Can someone tell me, what is the difference between a "trading halt" and a "suspension from quotation"?

I hold some CAZ shares and on the 2nd they called a "trading halt" pending an announcement on the 4th (today) but this morning they called a "suspension from trading" that the ASX announcement says is a "suspension from official quotation" pending an announcement. Just wandering about the different terms. Does it mean the same thing? or two different things?

thanks!


----------



## bratgirl (4 June 2008)

*Re: Suspension from quotation vs trading halt?*

Whoops, I didn't realise there was already a thread about this. I swear I searched. Sorry!

Thanks for the answer though, in the previous thread. And thank you to whoever merged them.


----------

